# Some recent addiction highlights



## compur (Sep 7, 2008)

I found the above Graflex RB Series B camera at a yard sale in Hollywood.
It's in near mint condition and functional and includes a very nice 127mm
f/4.5 coated Kodak Ektar lens. This is a revolving back model for 2¼X3¼
format.  I sold this one to help fund my addiction. 







^ Olympus 35-S II with 42mm f/1.8 lens.  A nifty rangefinder camera. Got it
for $10 at a swap meet.  The camera worked fine when I found it but the
the original top cover was ugly and rusty.  I found another junker with a
nice top and swapped it out and cleaned up the viewfinder.  A very
pleasant camera to use and the 1.8 lens is hard to find. A keeper.








^ Voigtlander Vito II, mint in box with case and instructions.
Sold it.







^ Yashica Lynx 14E with huge 45mm f/1.4 lens.  A great rangefinder
classic.  Found at a camera show for $20. The meter wasn't working. 
It had an internal broken connection which I fixed and it works fine 
now.  A keeper.







^ And, ... ta DAAAAA! Found this morning. A Leica M2 with a clean
50mm f/2 Dual Range Summicron found at a swap meet for a ridiculously
low price. The seller called it a "Likka." It was covered with a thick layer 
of dust like it had been sitting in a garage for 20 years. It took an hour or
two to clean up but it looks great now and seems to work fine. Will test
with film. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## JIP (Sep 7, 2008)

You know I think they have a 12 step program for that.  I will help you get started step one is send them all to me.  As far as the rest you will have to be on your own with that.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 7, 2008)

compur said:


> I found the above Graflex RB Series B camera at a yard sale in Hollywood.
> It's in near mint condition and functional and includes a very nice 127mm
> f/4.5 coated Kodak Ektar lens. This is a revolving back model for 2¼X3¼
> format. I sold this one to help fund my addiction.
> ...


 

That above is a Likka! A pretty good copy of an M2 Leica, so, with that in mind, I'll get it from you for free, if I pay the postage, right?? 

(j/k)


Nice addi(c)tions!!!


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> That above is a Likka! A pretty good copy of an M2 Leica, so, with that in mind, I'll get it from you for free, if I pay the postage, right??
> 
> (j/k)
> 
> ...



Sorry, no can do.  

But, I've got a nice Roolafrex I can sell you cheap.


----------



## usayit (Sep 8, 2008)

damn.. hate yah!    Congrats though!!

I have the goggles for that Dual range 50mm Summicron.... I've been hoping to find the lens to go with it.  

* Leica lenses of that vintage have VERY VERY VERY soft front elements.  That is why many that still shoot with them (nice B&W users btw...) purchase very nice filters to protect the element (heliopan, leica, b+w).  Clean them once and leave the filter on.  This is the number one reason why its difficult to find them without cleaning marks.
* The front and rear portion of the lens can be separated.  With the lens front facing you (mount away), the front portion is turned counter clockwise.  Inside the barrel, you can see another serial number.  If that number matches the one on the front lens ring, they are original to each other which is a good thing.
* Goggles for the DR are difficult to find and often a bit more than the lens itself.  If you find one in good shape, you'll regret not jumping on the opportunity.
* Sunny 16 rule is fun.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 8, 2008)

usayit said:


> damn.. hate yah!    Congrats though!!
> 
> I have the goggles for that Dual range 50mm Summicron.... I've been hoping to find the lens to go with it.



I too have an orphaned item, a 35mm Summaron BM without the goggles. I have another Summaron with the goggles, so I'm not going to look for a second set of goggles, rather sell the orphaned Summaron.


----------



## usayit (Sep 8, 2008)

My Summaron 35mm has fixed googles... no way to loose those suckers.  I was unaware that there versions of the Summaron 35mm with removable goggles... interesting.


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think I'll miss the "eyes." I'm happy with my Micro-Nikkors so I see no
need for using an M2 for macro anyway.

BTW, here is some interesting info from Steve Gandy on this lens.


----------



## usayit (Sep 8, 2008)

Strange... 

making logical decisions and applying them to a camera collection..  You just purchased 5 cameras.. honestly.. there is no logic to that except ownership.

The other lens I am looking for is a 50mm Summarit (old one).  I just want it.. just because...   Don't need it...  just like you don't need the goggles.


----------

